

The Unknown Crocodiles - samclemens
http://theconversation.com/the-unknown-crocodiles-33007

======
thyrsus
I think he's buried the lead: how does one become comfortable in a parasite
(mosquito, tsetse fly, ...) infested swamp? That could have major public
health applications.

